# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Ebro >  Central de Quintana

## jlois

Os presento aquí, esta instalación de aprovechamiento hidroeléctrico, situada en la margen izquierda del río Ebro a su paso por las cercanías de la localidad burgalesa de Frías, aunque no se halle directamente en el mismo río.
Me explico, esta central se abastece mediante el agua del Ebro, reconducida y desviada mediante un canal desde la presa de Cillaperlata, con una longitud de más de diez kilómetros y medio de distancia , en algunos tramos contiguo al Ebro, pero llevando una cota de nivel más elevada hasta llegar al enclave donde se halla esta central y su pequeño embalse.





Justo antes de llegar a la captación de la central existe este sistema aliviadero que seguramente se halla construido preveyendo subidas imprevistas de nivel.



Este aliviadero desaloja el agua hacia un pequeño arroyo que va a desembocar al río Ebro ya muy cerca de allí.



En cuanto a la zona de captación, existen estas dos entradas...





Este es el perfil de la pequeña presa...



Y esta es la salida al río Ebro de la central...yo calculo que no halla mucho más de diez metros de desnivel entre la presa y la zona de máquinas...incluso menos.



Un transformador es el único elemento de su parque de alta...



El agua turbinada sale al encuentro del caudal del Ebro que se dirige desde esta parte hacia el embalse de Sobrón, pasando eso sí, antes , rodeando literalmente a la Central Nuclear de Santa María de Garoña, mediante un espectacular meandro.



Un saludo muy cordial desde esta zona tan al sur de Lugo.

Jose Luis.

----------


## aberroncho

Hola José Luis, a esto se le suele llamar cámara de carga y suele estar justo antes de la entrada a las turbinas y la diferencia de altura con éstas es el salto de dicha central. 



Este aliviadero creo que sirve para desalojar el agua de la cámara de carga ante una parada repentina de las turbinas. En el momento de esta parada, toda el agua que pasaba por turbinas es evacuada por este aliviadero al curso del río.







Esto creo que es la entrada de agua a turbinas y seguramente el comienzo de las tuberías forzadas que conducen el agua hasta las turbinas. No lo distingo muy bien pero seguramente habrá unas rejas para impedir que entre broza a la turbina y unas compuertas que es el órgano de guardia de dicha turbina.
Todo esto lo digo sin conocer la instalación, pero tiene pintas de ser así.






Un saludo

----------


## jlois

Genial explicación y perfecta terminología, jejeje, gracias  amigo Aberroncho por tus aclaraciones. La verdad es que no he visto detalles de esta central en Seprem, pero cuando estuve por allí, se escuchaba perfectamente que se hallaba en pleno funcionamiento, eso sí, al no ver a nadie en las cercanías me da la sensación de que todo esté automatizado y telecomandado a distancia.
Tienes razón en cuanto a las rejas que protejen las entradas.

Un saludo muy cordial desde esta zona al sur de Lugo.

Jose Luis.

----------


## aberroncho

> Genial explicación y perfecta terminología, jejeje, gracias  amigo Aberroncho por tus aclaraciones. La verdad es que no he visto detalles de esta central en Seprem, pero cuando estuve por allí, se escuchaba perfectamente que se hallaba en pleno funcionamiento, eso sí, al no ver a nadie en las cercanías me da la sensación de que todo esté automatizado y telecomandado a distancia.
> Tienes razón en cuanto a las rejas que protejen las entradas.
> 
> Un saludo muy cordial desde esta zona al sur de Lugo.
> 
> Jose Luis.


Así es José Luis, las centrales eléctricas están todas ( o casi todas) automatizadas y su funcionamiento, arranque y parada es autómatico, además están telemandadas a un centro de control que es es que realiza la operación de ellas a distancia. Con esto, tanto Iberdrola como Endesa han reducido el personal que operaba en estas centrales al mínimo, quedando sólo personal de mantenimiento y la mayoría de otras empresas contratados para trabajos específicos.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Uno hace las fotos, otro las explica, y los demás a visionarlas  :Big Grin: 

Muchas gracias Jose Luis y aberroncho por las imágenes y por las explicaciones.




> Con esto, tanto Iberdrola como Endesa han reducido el personal que operaba en estas centrales al mínimo, quedando sólo personal de mantenimiento y la mayoría de otras empresas contratados para trabajos específicos.


Y no sólo dichas empresas, sino muchas más, y el Estado, el primero.

Es el efecto colateral de la automatización de todo  :Mad:

----------


## frfmfrfm

Las fotos geniales, las explicaciones iguales y sobre los automatismo de la centrales se atreven cuando la parada no afecta a nada, pero cuando la parada de  la central afecta a los abastecimiento de las poblaciónes, eso es ya otra cosa, hay no son tan valientes.Las plantas de tratamientos de agua potable necesitan continuidad.
Y los automatismos con las compuertas de aliviadero no quieren ni escuharlo.

----------


## perdiguera

> Uno hace las fotos, otro las explica, y los demás a visionarlas 
> 
> Muchas gracias Jose Luis y aberroncho por las imágenes y por las explicaciones.
> 
> ....


Eso se llama trabajar en equipo; aunque sea a distancia.

Gracias por las fotos, las explicaciones y la camaradería entre ambos.

----------


## FEDE

Muchas gracias José Luis y Aberroncho por las fotos y las explicaciones, durante mis vacaciones en los pirineos he visto varias centrales en funcionamiento y daban la sensación de que no hubiera nadie.

Saludos  :Smile:

----------


## ben-amar

Fotos e informacion; todo en uno y de una tacada. Eso es organizacion  :Smile: 
Gracias chicos. Saludos para todos.

----------


## jlois

Unos kilómetros , aguas arriba de esta central, concretamente unos tres y medio nos hallamos en paralelo con el Río Ebro que cruza bajo este fantástico puente medieval, un verdadero monumento digno de ver y de pasear por sus alrededores...



El río Ebro transcurre en esta parte caudaloso y el canal que alimenta a la central de Quintana se halla en paralelo pero a una distancia mínima. Este puente romano es uno de los pocos que conserva su torre fortificada de guardia en su centro.



El puente que actualmente se usa para cruzar en este punto al río Ebro es este que se halla justo al lado del medieval...




http://www.castillosnet.org/programs...gos/BU-CAS-091

Por debajo del puente, el Ebro parece remansarse y descansar un tanto, antes de continuar su marcha...su larga marcha.





Y aguas arriba, este es el aspecto que presenta el río Ebro...



Y desde este punto...descubrimos sobre esta loma a la población fortificada de Frías en plenas Merindades de Burgos.



Es una población extraordinaria...me cautivó su belleza histórica, pasear por esas calles es volver atrás en el tiempo...



La torre del homenaje del castillo se halla encaramada textualmente encima de una roca totalmente expuesta y jugando con los límites que sobrepasan la verticalidad.



Y tiene su particular zona de casas colgantes...



http://www.castillosnet.org/programs...gos/BU-CAS-002

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fr%C3%ADas_(Burgos)

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Castillo_de_Fr%C3%ADas

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ducado_de_Fr%C3%ADas

Como ya he comentado en algún mensaje en los foros, el hecho de visitar embalses y presas nos hace descubrir verdaderos paisajes y poblaciones cargados de belleza y de un interés que sobrepasa la mera curiosidad. Son lugares que uno desea volver a visitar...y este es uno de ellos.

Un saludo muy cordial desde esta zona al sur de Lugo.

Jose Luis.

----------


## sergi1907

Otras imágenes maravillosas.

Como bien dices el visistar embalses nos está dando la oportunidad de visitar zonas realmente preciosas.

Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## FEDE

Otro lugar precioso José Luis, muchas gracias por las fotos.
No sé ustedes, pero yo désde que entre en el foro, viajo más fisicamente y virtualmente de lo que viajaba antes, con el pretexto de conocer un río o un embalse.

Saludos  :Smile:

----------


## ben-amar

Tienes razon, es un sitio a visitar, es muy bonito; gracias.
Saludos para todos.

----------


## perdiguera

Precioso pueblo y precioso puente.
Gracias por enseñarnoslo José Luis.
Y como dices tú y los demás, merece una visita. Lo que nos faltan son días.
Un abrazo.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Gracias José Luís por las fotos, como dice perdi faltan días por nosotros estariamos de presa en presa con la camara al hombro.
Eso es lo que harán los millonarios, o no.

----------


## ben-amar

> Gracias José Luís por las fotos, como dice perdi faltan días por nosotros estariamos de presa en presa con la camara al hombro.
> Eso es lo que harán los millonarios, o no.


O los de matenimiento de las centrales  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Gran reportaje, jlois.
Gracias por estas maravillosas fotos, que me recuerdan al invierno.

----------


## frfmfrfm

> O los de matenimiento de las centrales


Ben, lo que te puede pasar que te lleve todada la vida en la misma.

Me gusta mas como millonario, a las cataratas, a las presas mas grande del mundo, perdon que se me va la imaginación.

Saludos

----------


## perdiguera

> Ben, lo que te puede pasar que te lleve todada la vida en la misma.
> 
> Me gusta mas como millonario, a las cataratas, a las presas mas grande del mundo, perdon que se me va la imaginación.
> 
> Saludos


Pues tienes una oportunidad con el bote de euromillones de hoy

----------


## frfmfrfm

No se, No se, valdrá con el cupón del viernes.
Esta mañana he comprado uno.

----------

